# How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

So I'm in the process of converting an ABF 16v to carbs
Now I'm not new to carbs, but to running them on a VW. I didn't see any ignition timing marks to shoot a timing light at, so how do you check the ignition timing?
Second since its a locked dizzy, is the mechanical timing set to what it should be at (~32-36) and I'll only need to retard it with an MSD 8981?


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

the flywheel will have a mark. look through the site plug on the trans.
I found TDC the old fashioned way and found the mark that way...I had to repaint the mark white.
I think you can use the pulley on the crank as well, but I never tried it that way. definitely double check that they are in-sync with eachother.
the dizzy will be locked at the most advanced point it can go. The 8981 computer takes control of and advances the curve up to that point.
It also has a retard feature that lets you start it...
have fun


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (Rubberband)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubberband* »_the flywheel will have a mark. look through the site plug on the trans.
I found TDC the old fashioned way and found the mark that way...I had to repaint the mark white.
I think you can use the pulley on the crank as well, but I never tried it that way. definitely double check that they are in-sync with eachother.

Do you mean cam/crank timing? I'm not too sure how the marks on the flywheel will help me find the ignition timing, or maybe I'm not getting what your saying.


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

okay, now I know what you were saying...there isn't some sort of tab that has the degrees of adv or retard on the crank pulley like a chevy.
I ditched the regular timing light and went with an adjustable light.
I set it with the adjustable timing light (msd says do not try to use this w/ the their system) so I did that before I wired in the msd set up.
I have the 6AL box with tach adapter and timing computer.
I dialed in 32 on the light and adjusted the dizzy until it read spot on....


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (Rubberband)*

Ah thanks I get it now
set the light to the advance you want and shoot it at the timing mark on the flywheel for TDC


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

yup, thats the easiest way I have found so far.
good luck with it


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (Rubberband)*

yeah, now I just need to figure out if the ABF keeps a 4 window hall sensor or switches to a 1 window like the ABA


----------



## JETTA2.0GT (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

The ABF has 1 window as i remember.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (JETTA2.0GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA2.0GT* »_The ABF has 1 window as i remember.

Yeah I figured as such, I'll have to swap to a MKII 16v dizzy then


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

Jason, you decided to go away from the Digi 3 that you bought from ecodeparts?
I am very happy with the power and ease of my setup from them..


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (QuantumRallySport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuantumRallySport* »_I am very happy with the power and ease of my setup from them..

Still running everything stock with your set up?


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (billyVR6)*

yup


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (QuantumRallySport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuantumRallySport* »_Jason, you decided to go away from the Digi 3 that you bought from ecodeparts?
I am very happy with the power and ease of my setup from them..

Yes I did, the reason being throttle response and reliability. Carbs = simple and simple can be better








Plus DOCE's just sound bad ass


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

How was the your Digi3 not reliable?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_How was the your Digi3 not reliable?

Well for a road going car it will be fine. But in a rally car with all the vibrations; the less sensors, ecu and wiring to fail the better


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*

Ahh yes, didn't think to much about the offroad/rally conditions. I was just trying to see if you were having any serious problems with yours that I would have liked brought to my attention for when I get the car up and running.
Thanks.


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Well for a road going car it will be fine. But in a rally car with all the vibrations; the less sensors, ecu and wiring to fail the better

It is definitely a compromise, less wiring VS less tuneable. Re-jetting for altitude and or temperature == not fun Just ask anyone who has run pike peak or cog on carbs....


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: How to check ignition timing? ABF 16v goodness (QuantumRallySport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuantumRallySport* »_
It is definitely a compromise, less wiring VS less tuneable. Re-jetting for altitude and or temperature == not fun Just ask anyone who has run pike peak or cog on carbs....

Yes exactly, this wasn't any easy decision to make. On the one had I wouldn't have to "tune" anything every other day, it will have better gas milage and activly adapt to change in conditions but on the other hand, I will get better throttle response and less electronics and its these last two which are the most important to me on the car
Of course the best answer is ITB's, but that's more work than I want at this point


----------

